# Dê-se vista ao Ministério



## Amarello

Caros amigos,

Estou procurando a tradução de "*De-se vista ao* Ministério".
Agradeço pela ajuda!

Amarello


----------



## Outsider

Precisamos de mais contexto. E verifique a acentuação, por favor.


----------



## Amarello

Oi Outsider,

Peço desculpas mas não tenho.
Mas muito obrigada igual.
 
Cumprimentos,
 
Amarello


----------



## Outsider

Assim só, não tem muito sentido para mim. Lamento.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Amarello said:


> Oi Outsider,
> 
> Peço desculpas mas não tenho.
> Mas muito obrigada igual.
> 
> Cumprimentos,
> 
> Amarello


 
Nenhum, nenhum contexto? Onde ouviu ou leu a frase? Qualquer coisa que nos dê um fio da meada...
 
Grato.


----------



## Amarello

Outsider said:


> Assim só, não tem muito sentido para mim. Lamento.


 
É o início duma frase legal constante dum Certidão de Objeto e Pé.


----------



## Outsider

Acaso será "visto" em vez de "vista"?


----------



## Mangato

Dar visto, por aquí equivale a dar trámite a un asunto analizado, hacia una entidad superior que ha de resolver. Se utiliza poco y suena muy anticuado. 

*visto*
*1. *adj. U. como fórmula con que se significa que no procede dictar resolución respecto de un asunto.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_ 
No sé si en portugués tendra un significado eqivalente.


----------



## Carfer

É legalês. Pelo menos aqui em Portugal é corrente. _'Dar vista'_ é remeter para exame, para que a pessoa ou entidade a quem se remete o processo tome conhecimento do assunto e tome as providências/decisões que estiverem na sua competência. Nos tribunais o juiz manda _'dar vista'_ habitualmente ao Ministério Público ou, nos tribunais colectivos, é o juiz-presidente ou titular do processo quem manda dar aos juízes-adjuntos. No domínio administrativo, dá-se vista a outra entidade ou órgão que dalguma forma possa ter interesse ou estar envolvido na decisão duma questão.

Já agora, que diabo é uma certidão de Objecto e Pé?


----------



## Amarello

Muito obrigada, amigos, pela explicação!
Com respeito a “Certidão de objeto e pé”, encontrei informação neste link: http://www.terminologia.com.br/2008/07/28/certidao-de-objeto-e-pe/  e acho que tal vez posso usar  “Certificado sobre el Estado del Proceso Civil”. 
Abraço,
 
Amarello


----------



## andre luis

Carfer said:


> É legalês. Pelo menos aqui em Portugal é corrente. _'Dar vista'_ é remeter para exame, para que a pessoa ou entidade a quem se remete o processo tome conhecimento do assunto e tome as providências/decisões que estiverem na sua competência. Nos tribunais o juiz manda _'dar vista'_ habitualmente ao Ministério Público ou, nos tribunais colectivos, é o juiz-presidente ou titular do processo quem manda dar aos juízes-adjuntos. No domínio administrativo, dá-se vista a outra entidade ou órgão que dalguma forma possa ter interesse ou estar envolvido na decisão duma questão.


Aqui no Brasil tem este sentido também.
Aqui vejo que é possível fazer uma tradução quase literal.
E que os Membros do MP espanhol são chamados de fiscales.


----------



## Carfer

Amarello said:


> Com respeito a “Certidão de objeto e pé”, encontrei informação neste link: http://www.terminologia.com.br/2008/07/28/certidao-de-objeto-e-pe/ e acho que tal vez posso usar “Certificado sobre el Estado del Proceso Civil”.


 
Estamos sempre a aprender, é um facto, mesmo quando os muitos anos de experiência nos sugerem que já poucas surpresas nos esperam. Nunca tinha ouvido. Em Portugal chama-se simplesmente 'certidão do estado do processo /ou da causa'. À primeira vista é uma designação curiosa, até com alguma piada, mas, se virmos bem, não tem nada de estranho. Ou será que não dizemos frequentemente _'saber em que pé está'_ um determinado assunto?


----------



## andre luis

*Creio que "certidão de andamento processual" é o mais comum.*
Aqui eu conhecia por certidão narratória.


----------



## Mangato

andre luis said:


> Aqui no Brasil tem este sentido também.
> Aqui vejo que é possível fazer uma tradução quase literal.
> E que os Membros do MP espanhol são chamados de fiscales.


 

Sim inividualmente  são chamados _fiscales_. Mas como organismo,  também se diz Ministerio Público.


----------

